# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  وداعا لطرق فتح البوتلودر المتعبه لبعض اجهزة ال HTC

## diaamatrix

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
طريقة فتح البوتلودر على برنامج *Kingo ROOT* 
هو برنامج روت عادى بس الجديد انه متصل ديما باسيرفر بيعمل دونلود لملفات الانلوك  
وهو يعمل دائما بأخر اصداراته لا نه بيعمل تحديث لنفسه  
وعند عمل الروت الجهاز بيرستر وقبل تشغيله بسال نخلى الجهاز   *s-off* ام *s-on*  
طبعا هنختار *S-off* وبعد كده نزل الروم لاى دوله  
سواء كان الاصدار اقل او اعلى  
الطريقه مجربه على جهاز *htc wildfire s*   :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## alighrib

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kamel16442

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## salah20

شكرا لك  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## freeeeman

بارك الله فيك والله موضوع رائع انشاء الله تمام التوفيق والعافية

----------


## max_11

مجهود جبار جدا 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## Ahmedomar

شكراً على قبول الصداقة

----------


## rama2soft

الف شكر

----------


## momo2004

بارك الله فيك

----------


## moumou52

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لعرض التجربة اخي

----------


## nino2010

جميل حياك الله

----------


## dreamwork

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

